# Wifi IPv6 autoconfig



## teisho (Apr 6, 2017)

Hey there,

I'm trying to configure IPv6 with Thinkpad T430s's wifi, but I can't get it.
When router ads turned on, there is no ipv4 address anymore for the wifi interface.

This is in my /etc/rc.conf:

```
### Network ###
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
ifconfig_em0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
ifconfig_wlan0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
rtsold_enable="YES"
```


----------

